# Beware very poor Vodafone signal in Sandymount



## Redshoes (16 Aug 2013)

I was told when I moved to Sandymount that Vodafone had poor signal in the area (no mast apparently). I chose to ignore the advise because many of my friends had Vodafone.  After two months I had to switch to another provider.  I could rarely receive or make a call of decent quality in my apt. building (which is small, and even standing with my head out of the window).
It's hard to believe in this day and age there would be poor signal with any company just 10 minutes from the center of the capital city.
Also I was in the middle of nowhere in Clare last week and had no signal.  Fair enough.  But people with O2 and Meteor were calling and texting no problem!


----------



## Sol28 (19 Aug 2013)

It is appalling in Sandymount - I don't have reception in most of my house. I talked to Vodafone about it and they mentioned turning off 3G should improve it. But a) I am losing the benefits of 3G and b) It made no difference


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2013)

Is there an area guide for the different mobile phone companies? 

this would list the places with bad reception.


----------



## Time (19 Aug 2013)

Nothing is available apart from very general maps which would show blanket coverage in the D4 area.


----------



## dub_nerd (21 Aug 2013)

Ironically I've been looking for a replacement for expensive satellite broadband in rural Wexford, and the Vodafone 3G performance is stellar! Getting up to 12 Mbps. Couldn't get better than 0.1 Mbps on cellular with the other providers I tried.


----------

